# Hcg timing



## Dersh (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi guys, 

I've got 4 weeks to go on a 12 week test e/ anavar cycle and have only 5000iu of hgc which I want to use at the tail end of this course. I'm thinking of using 6 shots of 750iu every 4 days ending on the last shot of test. I will then get on the clomid and arimasin 2 weeks later. What are your thoughts on this? Would u time and dose it any different?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## aja44 (Oct 8, 2011)

Most would have recommended running the HCG during cycle at 250iu's twice per week which would have made recovery allot easier on you.


----------



## Dersh (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes this is how I would have originally done it too but even with a prescription it took over 2 months to come in. As uv probably heard Australia isn't too good when it comes to these things.
Now that I do have it how would I go and dose it to get the maximum benefit?


----------



## Dersh (Oct 11, 2011)

*Anyone?*

Anyone got any more info to help me out?


----------



## booze (Oct 11, 2011)

I used 10000 iu over 6 shots for three weeks. What dose u running the aromasin?


----------



## Dersh (Oct 12, 2011)

How did that work for u? I have exactly half what use used.
I'm using aramisin at 12mg during PCT but may not have enough so am thinking of using erase with clomid.


----------



## booze (Oct 12, 2011)

Worked great. Next pct ill be running 4 weeks with clomid 100 100 50 50 and aromasin 25 25 12.5 12.5 try that maybe


----------

